# Information for IPFW and SETFIB



## wiwatari (Mar 30, 2009)

I need information about IPFW and SETFIB..

What is below this correct ?

ex.:
route add default 10.1.1.1
setfib 1 route add default 10.2.2.1

ipfw nat 1 config if rl0
ipfw nat 2 config if rl1

ipfw add nat 1 ip from 192.168.80.0/24 to any
ipfw add nat 2 ip from 192.168.80.0/24 to any

ipfw add setfib 0 all from any to any
ipfw add setfib 1 all from any to any  

ipfw add prob 0.50 setfib 0 ip from any to any in via rl2 keep-state
ipfw add prob 0.50 setfib 1 ip from any to any in via rl2 keep-state


----------

